# Stern Gear



## 182bub

Hola, 

Not sure if anyone will be able to help me out on this one but I'm doing a project for someone using translation software and whilst the software is very good its no substitution for a person who speaks fluent Spanish. There was a couple of terms I needed translating and if someone could help me out that would be fantastic!  
The phrase I'm having trouble with is "Stern Gear", i.e. the running gear found on the bottom of a boat which includes propellers, prop shafts, rudders etc. I have found two options but im not sure which one is correct. I wont tell them to you as I dont want to make anyones decision biased  The Stern in the term is referring to the stern of a boat, the back of a boat in other words. 

The second word im having problems with is "Propeller". Again I have a couple of ideas but I'd like to see what you guys could throw up 

I really hope someone can help me out as you would be making my day! 
Muchas gracias!!
Bub


----------



## alexacohen

I'm not an expert; but for me the "stern gear" would be "motor de popa" and "propeller", hélice.
May be wrong, anyway.


----------



## 182bub

Thanks Alexa, I came up with propulsor for propeller although I have seen hélice also  

For stern gear I have engranaje severo and para colas but also para hélices, ejes y colas de motores fuera o intra borda, which seems to be a list of items which will make up the "stern gear". What I'm thinking is that there isn't a specific term for stern gear in Spanish and its rather a collection of terms which together cover the English phrase "stern gear", seems to sort of make sense  

I'm still a confused Bub


----------



## alexacohen

Ah, I know what a "motor fuera borda" is. The one that can be taken off the boat, small boats have one. Like the ones used for off-shore races.
"Propulsor" would be the "eje" (shaft) plus the "hélice" (that thing with three blades which goes round and round at top speed).
A sailor who is fluent in both Spanish and English would be needed.


----------



## Masood

alexacohen said:


> Ah, I know what a "motor fuera borda" is. That one that can be taken off the boat, small boats have one. Like the ones used for off-shore races.


Hi
Se llama _outboard motor._


----------



## alexacohen

Hi back, Masood.

I don't know if you have translated the Spanish term, or found the term reading my awful description.
I'd lay my bets on the translation.
Thanks!


----------



## 182bub

Hey guys thanks for all your input!  So I think I understand now, "Propulsor" is the shaft and propeller combined, "hélice" is the propeller and eje the shaft (axis/axle) - thanks Alexa! 
Also the following seems to be true:

fuera borda - outboard
intra borda - inboard 
dentro-fuera borda - sterndrive.

Still not totally sure about Stern Gear but i'll track it down on google eventually... maybe


----------



## ijimmyi

Si buscas imágenes en google de un "stern gear" te darás cuenta ke es el motor de un bote o embarcación, estoy de acuerdo con "alexacohen" lo mejor sería ke un "stern gear" sea el motor de popa.


----------



## abeltio

Stern gear = maquinaria de popa, incluye todo: timón, hélice, toberas, etc.


----------



## 182bub

Hola ijimmyi y abeltio, gracias por tu ayuda 

So it looks like "maquinaria de popa" is the best idea so far as it means machinery of the stern which is a bit more precise than engine/motor of the stern "motor de popa".


----------

